# Paper Trade?



## JetDollars (14 July 2004)

Dear All,

Since I am only new to share trading. Do you think, if I put up my paper trades here and why I select this stock, so you guys can comments about it would be a good idea?

Paper Trade Process:
1. Charting (From Selected Stock)
2. Entry Signal (ie. EMA, Trend,...)
3. Stop Loss (Trialing....)
4. Exit Signal (Break Support line...)
5. Your Comments (Positive and Negative)

There will one stock per post.


----------



## stockGURU (14 July 2004)

Sure JD, sounds like an interesting idea.

Might be educational!


----------



## GreatPig (14 July 2004)

JetDollars,

Fine by me. I won't be able to make much in the way of useful comment, but I'd be interested to look at your thinking.

GP


----------



## JetDollars (14 July 2004)

Oh Well...that's great. I will start doing my analysis and once I found the right stock I will paper trade it here.

Thanks guys....can't wait to get home and do some analysis...

Actually, I installed IncrediableCharts yesterday for a 30 days free trial and I found it's quite good. I will use this charting software to do my technical analysis in the next 30 days.


----------



## JetDollars (20 July 2004)

Look like HVN is on the move, heading north at the moment.


----------



## GreatPig (21 July 2004)

I set up another paper portfolio last night based on the rules of the ASX game (the first one I did had a number of stocks not on their approved list).

HVN is in there.

GP


----------



## JetDollars (21 July 2004)

I don't have much time to sit and dots everything down for paper trading at the moment....preparing for tax return for last financial year....bloody a lot of paper work to do regarding property.

Well Well Well, HVN is coming down...


----------

